# Spearfishing Tournament at Starvation 9-26



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey if any of you are interested in learning about spearfishing there is going to be a tournament held on September 26th Put on by Mike Ban and The Rocky Mountain Spearfishing Association. So tell everyone and come out and watch. There are some huge walleye and small mouth bass in the lake so it should be a great time. Lots of prizes and money. Here is a link for more details. 
http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=91951


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

We have talked about joining a tourny, is it too late to join if we wanted to?


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Remember to practice catch-and-release with those Smallies  

Shoot all the carp you can see to! Good luck guys.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought we decided you were supposed to post these in the hunting section! :lol: :roll:


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if its to late or not to join. Should be over 50 participants. So I don't know how many they are going to allow. Not getting the right permits to host the tournament limits them in how many people they can have. I was against the tournament because of the fish lake BS last year so I told them I won't participate. But I hear there is going to be lots of guys out there. I sure hope no one breaks any rules. We are always under the microscope. Mike Ban is putting on the tournament he is the president of the Rocky Mountain Spearfishing Ass.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

scubadown16 said:


> president of the Rocky Mountain Spearfishing Ass.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I was @ Starvation yeasterday the fishing was not that great but I saw a lot of huge carp in the weeds in the Rabbit gultch bay. They were not that scared and were swimming around my toon. It would be a Carp shoot for a spear fisher. 8) :lol: 8)


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i will chime in on this i have tried to keep from it being i dont like to cause trouble but this thread should be moved. maybe the mods will agree to this also this is not fishing i like many others come to this sight which is specifically fishing-fishing reports and i have to see this. everyone is intitled to there own opinion this is mine and i am speaking it. it should not be here period. i am sure there will be lots who dont see things like i do but again this is fishing reports section not some shout out to get others to follow some freaking spear thing. its like me being in the loan business if i wanted to broadcast something about mortgages it would get moved and fast i am sure. judging by the replies there are not that many people interested anyway in this. it should be moved.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to clear up a few things. First there is plenty room for more participanrts and you are welcome to sign up/register the morning of the tourney. We don't have anywhere near 50 people, more like 20 max. We have pro and novice divisions, you will get chance to win tournament, lunch and chance at cash and prizes for your entry. 
We are not spearing Starvation for the huge Walleye and Smallies, we are mainly there to kill a lot of the huge carp population. I am sure there will be gamefish killed as well but they will all be within set regulations.
We invite any hook and line fishermen that want to learn more about spearfishing to come out and speak with us and watch the weigh-in festivities. 
This should be a great tournament with a lot of carp killed. 
Also we do have required permission/permits for this tournament and no one will be breaking any rules on our part. 
Please disregard everything scubadown said, he is not associated with the RMSA or this tournament. (I am not going to argue or reply to anything you say except to clear up any and all lies)

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

CRH said:


> Also we do have required permission/permits for this tournament and no one will be breaking any rules on our part.
> Please disregard everything scubadown said, he is not associated with the RMSA or this tournament. (I am not going to argue or reply to anything you say except to clear up any and all lies)
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


Wow, 
Personal... A bit touchy.... Your right I have nothing nor will I ever have anything to do with the Rocky Mountain Spearfishhing ASS. Not sure what lies have been said? I am pretty sure that you have not gotten the required permits. Just checked with Mike Ottenbacker the aquatics manager for the Utah DNR...Yep No permit. So stop chimming in on this thread. Unless you have some facts. When you publicly invite people then tell certain people they can't participate, well then the joke is on you... Do I need to post the emails Chad... This is a public forum and I am free to blog all I wish here. For the record. The law requires a permit to host a tournament where there is more then 50 participants OR your giving away more then 2000 dollars in prizes... Not sure how a public tourmament works where you limit who can partiicipate or not. But I am checking into that as well.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

being this is fishing reports and the report on this is what??? why the mods dont move it is beyond me. guess some are just better than others and get treated as such. so does that mean we can post whatever we want here and if people dont complain then you will leave it. there shouldnt be this mentality that some things will go on un-changed but when you guys dont like something ( mods ) you immediately remove them all together or find the proper section for them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps their line of thinking is that once the spear FISHING takes place, there will be reports and pictures of the event posted up here and they're not going to cave to every little nitpicker that comes along wanting the forums fine tuned to his/her/their whims. :roll: What I don't understand is if its bothering you so badly, why do you continually come back to post on the thread? I'm sure with as many views as this has had by now, some mods surely have seen it here and apparently have seen fit to leave things as they are... good enough.... it should stay if it hasn't been moved already.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

you would think with it being posted here i would have the right to say what i thought about it. you have no room riverratt to tell me or anyone else what you think is right. what are you the new sheriff in town. what you think that now since it has your stamp of approval that all is good and what you say goes. i have seen many times you write in with whatever report thinking you are better than everyone else. this is a free country i am intitled to my beliefs and ill be dang if you or anyone else is going to try to detour me from what i believe. your not even a mod and you have the gall to write in acting like your the final word hate to burst your bubble ( should i say head ) but you arent. why dont you quit trying to control people with your new little badge on your chest and let this be cival and yes riverratt not everyone thinks like you. last time i checked i live in a free land and i can voice what i want. this topic has been brought up many times and it dont belong. so there get your pad ready and write me a ticket... sheriff. btw you have something brown on your nose, you really should get that.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:


I agree !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps the Mods just didn't get it moved yet.
Happy now?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> you would think with it being posted here i would have the right to say what i thought about it. you have no room riverratt to tell me or anyone else what you think is right. what are you the new sheriff in town. what you think that now since it has your stamp of approval that all is good and what you say goes. i have seen many times you write in with whatever report thinking you are better than everyone else. this is a free country i am intitled to my beliefs and ill be dang if you or anyone else is going to try to detour me from what i believe. your not even a mod and you have the gall to write in acting like your the final word hate to burst your bubble ( should i say head ) but you arent. why dont you quit trying to control people with your new little badge on your chest and let this be cival and yes riverratt not everyone thinks like you. last time i checked i live in a free land and i can voice what i want. this topic has been brought up many times and it dont belong. so there get your pad ready and write me a ticket... sheriff. btw you have something brown on your nose, you really should get that.


For some reason while reading this I heard the star spangled banner playing quietly in the back ground.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

fatbass said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > flydaddy834 said:
> ...


That's funny....that's what I heard when I read james's post!

For anyone that does want to come like I previously said, don't listen to James (scuba) he obviously has an axe to grind here because he was not allowed tp participate and banned from the RMSA and its events.
If the legality of our tourney is in question by anyone feel free to call Drew Cushions (spelling may be off) directly. He is glad to take your call. 
We don't have anywhere near 50 competitors and not near 2K$ in prizes, just a FYI.
Although James should know the law, he did recieve a citation for HIS tourney last October at Fish Lake, Utah. But we learned from his errors and ways.

And I really don't understand why that one guy is crying about it being in this section, is report section over crowded with numerous reports? And its fishing not hunting. Its called spearfishing, just wanted to clkarify that. I agree it shouldn't be on this site at all. James posted it on here to rile the hook and line guys up and try to ruin this tourney for us. We have never promoted spearfishing tourneys on a hook and line forum. 
We hope to see some new faces out there to kill some big carp!
Pau-
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you killing carp fire away... Kill em all I say! :mrgreen:


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

CRH said:


> That's funny....that's what I heard when I read james's post!
> 
> For anyone that does want to come like I previously said, don't listen to James (scuba) he obviously has an axe to grind here because he was not allowed tp participate and banned from the RMSA and its events.
> If the legality of our tourney is in question by anyone feel free to call Drew Cushions (spelling may be off) directly. He is glad to take your call.
> ...


Actually If you look at the original post date (over 2 weeks ago)you would see that I posted this well before I was Emailed that I couldn't participate Which was a week ago. Nor could anyone else who might be friends with me... :roll: Maybe Chad you should take a look here more often. I have been posting my trip reports and spearfishing things here all season... This was not any different... If anyone has an ax to grind I believe its you... You always have something to say when I ever I speak up...


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, that email was sent to you on the very same day as this post was created. I have the email james. Let it go man.

My final words....
Chad


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

:evil: Awesome, now that every one has P I S S on there boot's. I was wondering where I could get more info? Do you have a web site Chad? I'm thinking I want to harpoon a couple of those monster carp.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

pkred said:


> :evil: Awesome, now that every one has P I S S on there boot's. I was wondering where I could get more info? Do you have a web site Chad? I'm thinking I want to harpoon a couple of those monster carp.


Check out www.rockymountainspearfishing.org
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I was not going to reply to this post, I started to once, but decided to just leave it alone, but courosity has gotten the best of me.

So, James got a citation, tell us more.
I still have all the posts from the Fish Lake slaughter, right in front of me, as a matter of fact. All the posts from here, BFT, Free Form and Spearboard. You know the ones. Those that say no laws were broken, DWR was there ect. ect...

I hope you kill many carp. I hope you kill no walleyes, bass or trout.

Thanks James, for all you do and have done for spearfishing, Thanks to you too Chad for being a carp killer.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

PM me.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Troll, I can't PM you. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

That's OK, it's really none of my business, James will tell if he wants us to know.

I do wonder why you can't PM me, do I have them switched off or something?


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

These cat fights are really getting annoying O|* -oOo-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The plot thickens... Thanks for the real story Chad. Its obvious to those of us who have watched this all go down that SD only gets on here to rile every one up. He talks about how you havent been over here to see his reports "adding to the forum". If anyone doesnt believe me go over to the spear board to see what he really thinks of hook and line guys. I have posted it on here before.
That is all...


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Troll said:


> That's OK, it's really none of my business, James will tell if he wants us to know.
> 
> I do wonder why you can't PM me, do I have them switched off or something?


I did receive a ticket for failure to get a special use permit from the Forestry Service... Who would have know... Not a big deal I payed the 150 dollar fine. Oh and they gave me the ticket 2 months ago in July. Funny don't you think...I sure do.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

scubadown16 said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > That's OK, it's really none of my business, James will tell if he wants us to know.
> ...


Was this ticket for the FS get together? If so I think it was BS. A ticket in July for an event last September that the UT DWR attended, that would be BS, IMHO.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some pics from the Starvation RMSS tourney.
My partner and I after we slaughtered the Carp and the competition. 








Some DEAD fish!!!
























The new Utah state record Carp (on left)









It was a great tourney, a great day, and we had some great people come out and support us. Thanks to the hook and loine fisherman that came out to check things out too.

Thanks, 
Chad

Troll, yes it says you have PM's disabled or something.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. :shock: Those are some huge carp.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's alot of carp. So what did you do with them? How much did that new record weigh?


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry, I forgot the details on the new record. It officially weighed in at 30.47 lbs.

Those carp are now compost/fertalizer for a friends pasture.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone of those guys have my lucky craft still in it's mouth. I had one just peel drag and snap me off I am sure it was one of those nasty carp. Thanks for getting that fertilizer out of the lake.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, those are huge!!! That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet PICS!!! Holy cow!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, now I want to start spearfishing for those lake rabbits lol


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Were you guys free diving or scuba diving? How deep of water were you slamming them in?


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockhopper said:


> Were you guys free diving or scuba diving? How deep of water were you slamming them in?


Freediving...... We found ours in anywhere from 3'-16'. There is a "beach" area on the left hand side after the bridge, towards the back side of the reservoir. We found a lot of them off of that "beach" area.

Good luck and no, I didnt see any lures or anything in any of their mouthes. :mrgreen:

It is a lot of fun and it feels good to rid the lakes of some of those guys.

Thanks, 
Chad


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys ever think about having a "Trash Tourney"? The SCUBA club I belonged to back east used to have them a couple of times a year. Yes, I consider Carp as trash, but I mean things that are in the water that people have thrown there. We used to give prizes based on most volume and weight. It was a great way to develop recovery methods using float bags and such and always got good press for the amount of junk we would bring in.

Because no fish are involved it takes all the permit issues off the table and prizes can be as big as you want. Donations were easy to get, from all kinds of places, and garbage haulers would scramble to be the ones getting the press for hauling off the trash.
We had prizes of dinners, marine supplies, sporting goods, groceries, you name it. With the poliferation of gift cards, I would bet it would be easy to get prizes from hundreds of places.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen this done on the Green River.
Some very nice fly rods have been recovered there.
A few even find their way back to the owners.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Troll,
I agree that a lake/reservoir cleanup is a great idea. We are planning to participate in one here in Colorado at Pueblo Reservoir.
When I lived in Hawaii we did have beahc and ocean clean up dives and you would be suprised at som of the items we would recover off the beaches and from the ocean. A lot of us do grab trash that we see while we are diving and attach it to our floats to be removed.
I personally didn't see any trash in Starvation while I was there. It was nice to see a lake/reservoir so clean. I scouted from one end to the other and don't recall seeing any at all. 
If you have a lake/reservoir in mind for a cleanup dive tourney feel free to pm, email or post on here and we will discuss it at our next board meeting.
We are the Rock Mountain Spearfishing Association and we have many members from Utah that I am sure would support this great idea.
Thanks again,
Chad


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

We are also planning on having some Carp only tournaments next year to remove some of that trash from the lakes as well. So if you know of a lake/reservoir that has a carp infestation and would like the RMSA to remove some please email, PM or post on here and we will see what we can do to help.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

CRH--I think I ran into you at Fish Lake earlier this year. I think it was around the middle of August. If it was you, you were there with your wife and a couple of kids, we were spearing off of Joe's bush. Anyway, if that was you, hello again. If not, we'll just leave you with hello.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Carp infestation huh, Utah Lake comes to mind. I've heard it referred to as "black water" by some friends that dive though. I'm assuming that means ya can't see s#it when you dive there don't know though. I'd imagine you could fill a few boatloads of carp though. Do it in the spring and you could incorporate the bow fishers and hook and line guys. The carp need to be killed in that lake somethin' fierce. Theres plenty of trash to.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

As far as the "Trash Tourney" I was thinking it may be a good way to have a diving event on a lake that does not allow spearfishing. East Canyon, Rockport, Echo, Scofield, Strawberry and the like. Some of those waters have some good visability and interesting features for diving. East canyon has a wall near the dam that drops like a cliff that would be fun dive.

Thinking along the lines of a place to dive that would be different, but still have a reason to make it a get together. Maybe we surace dwellers could join in with boats to transport trash and try to hook some fishes for a fry. Might be good PR in the spear vs line fishers world.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Troll, 
That is a great idea and it would be great for us to work together towards the same goal/goals. I will bring this up to the other board members and we will discuss it. 
Like I previously said we will be hosting some Carp only tourney's as well, so if you have a lake/reservoir that you would like us to kill some carp let me know. 

Rockhopper, 
That wasnt me, I think it was my friend Mike. I will let him know you said hello. 

Thanks, 
Chad


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Any place you want to kill Carp works for me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished at Pineview on Saturday. The Carp were every where.
I thought about how much fun it would be to have a bow in the boat.


----------

